# Janoshik Chemical Analysis Service



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello,

I am Janoshik, owner of Janoshik Analytical.

We do chemical analysis on anabolic steroids, HGH, SARMs and everything related and many things unrelated.

The business exists since 2013, when I started it to help out my friends who were plagued by fake gear. Fairly early my friends convinced me to start offering the service to the general public at 4chan fitness board and now defunct SST subreddit. Some stuff happened since then, some bad, which I'm sure many heard about, other mostly good, as I have around 3000 unique and happy clients by now. We are, at the moment the biggest AAS testing laboratory in the world.

Only thing as legendary as the straight out industrial amount of tests that I output is my terrible personality and humor.

I tend to answer any questions laid out in a respectful manner.

Best way to contact me would be at info (at) janoshik.com.

If anybody has any questions, shoot and I'll do my best to answer over the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## mugzy (Nov 28, 2020)

Janoshik, thank you for explaining your services in more detail. Couple of questions.

- How accurate is your testing method, within what percent?
- Does it determine the specific compound? Dosage?
- Are there specific compounds that are harder to determine than others?

Would you be willing to accept a couple of samples from a veteran member free of charge to demonstrate your services accuracy?

Thank you


----------



## CJ (Nov 28, 2020)

I see the value of this service. I got some "anavar" awhile back for my girl that I'm pretty certain was NOT actually anavar. 

She ran into problems really quickly, thankfully they reversed, but it would've been nice to have a higher level of confidence in what she was taken.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

>- How accurate is your testing method, within what percent?
This is impossible to answer in general, as the testing methods vary a lot. 

For example, with testosterone I have validated the results within 2%. 
Drostanolone is a bit more icky, as it can be very troublesome to be analyzed by the same method as testosterone (or most other AAS). 

Generally, I'd put the safe margin for about 5%. If it is higher for some reason I note that in the report comments. 

It is, generally, not viable to attempt to have a margin of error under 2%, as the increase in costs would greatly offset (cost) availability of the service. 

>- Does it determine the specific compound? Dosage?

Testing for common anabolic steroids - which I assume is what interests you the most - priced at 80 Euro / 95 USD determines presence and dosage of all common AAS in the sample. 

>- Are there specific compounds that are harder to determine than others?

Again, if we talk about common anabolic steroids, then drostanolone is a major pain via HPLC, which is my go-to method for AAS analysis, so nowadays I do most drostanolone propionate (and suspect drostanolone enanthate ones) samples on GC-MS. 

GC-MS is absolutely wonderful for anabolic steroids analysis, but it will always be less accurate and precise than HPLC-DAD for determining concentration, due to inherent limitations of the technology, so I always use HPLC-DAD first. 

Then, there are, steroids, which are absolutely terrible to analyze on GCMS (stanozolol) or straight out impossible to analyze on it (metribolone).


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I see the value of this service. I got some "anavar" awhile back for my girl that I'm pretty certain was NOT actually anavar.
> 
> She ran into problems really quickly, thankfully they reversed, but it would've been nice to have a higher level of confidence in what she was taken.



I am fairly sure I have a rather good name in the female fitness community. 

I'm getting a lot of competing or not competing ladies contacting me about testing their pills going by personal recommendation. 

Women are much more sensitive to issues with their AAS, so they oft already have an idea if there is or isn't something wrong and they usually find my results align with that. 

Which in turn leads to them being quite confident in my service and using it more proactively (sending samples before they start to use them, instead of sending them mid-cycle when something feels wrong). 

I like to think I've helped many ladies achieve their goals safely.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Janoshik, thank you for explaining your services in more detail. Couple of questions.
> 
> - How accurate is your testing method, within what percent?
> - Does it determine the specific compound? Dosage?
> ...



I would like to see an answer to this. Primarily the free testing part.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I would like to see an answer to this. Primarily the free testing part.


Thank you, I missed that as there was not "-" in front of it my brain sorta skipped it. 

>Would you be willing to accept a couple of samples from a veteran member free of charge to demonstrate your services accuracy?
No, I do not do such things, due to several reasons. 

The most important reason for you would be the fact, that had I accepted it, I would know that the said samples are used to test me. 

What merit would such tests have then for demonstration?

The second reason, important for me would be that it would go against equal treatment of my clients.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 28, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Thank you, I missed that as there was not "-" in front of it my brain sorta skipped it.
> 
> >Would you be willing to accept a couple of samples from a veteran member free of charge to demonstrate your services accuracy?
> No, I do not do such things, due to several reasons.
> ...



It's just a way to verify the service, of course it is to test your service accuracy. With respect to other clients do you pay to advertise on forums? We have asked for nothing and unlike other forums I will drive this post to the top of the search engines. Other admins do not have those skill sets. 

No worries if it makes you uncomfortable it's not a shot at you as I said just a way to verify accuracy of the service. Thanks for sharing the details of the service.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

mugzy said:


> It's just a way to verify the service, of course it is to test your service accuracy. With respect to other clients do you pay to advertise on forums? We have asked for nothing and unlike other forums I will drive this post to the top of the search engines. Other admins do not have those skill sets.
> 
> No worries if it makes you uncomfortable it's not a shot at you as I said just a way to verify accuracy of the service. Thanks for sharing the details of the service.


I don't pay anywhere and frankly, I don't have any marketing or SEO to speak of either, I work just by word of mouth and by my participation in forums. 

I hope you won't mind me mentioning Meso, but one thing they are right about over there is that the tested subject shouldn't know it's being tested beforehand, as it messes up the point entirely. I've read it parroted so many times it kinda stuck to me too - and I agree with that. 

Honestly, if I was a crook and I knew you'd be sending, e.g., 2 samples to test me, what would prevent me from sending those samples to a different lab to get the results? 
Or if I knew a veteran is sending samples to me and I knew it, would his experience be the same as common Joe's or would he be given special preferential treatment in order to vouch for me?

Even if it is something that doesn't occur to one at the first thought, I've heard those arguments far too many times and I'm sure they'd surface at some point again.

I think treating all samples the same, without knowing and caring who sends them, why they are being sent and who produced them is very important to impartiality, which is a building stone of a business like mine. There comes my inside rule to treat all clients and samples the same too, within reasonable means. 

If it comes to vetting, I'm fairly sure there are members here who used my service before - before I knew they were members here or anything, so maybe they could chime in and provide us with their experience and thoughts on me. I think that could possibly be considered unbiased?


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 1, 2020)

Welcome I've known of your service for the last 7yrs or so, just never used it.  Maybe if the wife lets me, I'll send some home brew for analysis after christmas. Does the state of the substance matter? Powder, already finished vialed?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 1, 2020)

Welcome. I've heard of you for years on some other boards. Glad to have you here.


----------



## janoshik (Dec 1, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Welcome I've known of your service for the last 7yrs or so, just never used it.  Maybe if the wife lets me, I'll send some home brew for analysis after christmas. Does the state of the substance matter? Powder, already finished vialed?



No it doesn't, same price for common AAS, whether raw, oils or orals - 80 Euro or about 95 USD currently. 

0.5 ml of oil, 200 mg of raw or 2-3 pieces of orals are enough for the analysis - I usually guide people to pick the proper container.


----------



## brock8282 (Dec 1, 2020)

I’ve been skeptical of your service for sometime (I’m naturally a skeptic, it’s no offense to you)

I may send 2 or 3 things in sometime this winter and see what I think. This may have been answered before but if something is sent in we do not need to tell you what compound it needs to be tested for correct? And is the accuracy any different when testing blends? Both of multiple compounds and of something like sustanon with different esters?


----------



## janoshik (Dec 1, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> I’ve been skeptical of your service for sometime (I’m naturally a skeptic, it’s no offense to you)
> 
> I may send 2 or 3 things in sometime this winter and see what I think. This may have been answered before but if something is sent in we do not need to tell you what compound it needs to be tested for correct? And is the accuracy any different when testing blends? Both of multiple compounds and of something like sustanon with different esters?


Skepticism is good. 

All common anabolic steroids are tested with the same tests, so I don't need (or want) to know anything other than that it's a common AAS oil. 

Of course, stuff like oxandrolone in oil, while oxandrolone is a common AAS, it's not common in oil, so I would need to be aware of that.

In pills, testosterone enanthate wouldn't be common either... Basically, if it doesn't make you stop and go woah, I don't need to know. 

Sorry for not providing a detailed list of the AAS that are common, but I've had one hell of a day at work today and I'm gonna need some rest 

--

Accuracy doesn't change with blends - in very few cases drostanolone can be affected, but I believe I've gotten rid of that too by now.

Cheers


----------



## brock8282 (Dec 1, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Skepticism is good.
> 
> All common anabolic steroids are tested with the same tests, so I don't need (or want) to know anything other than that it's a common AAS oil.
> 
> ...



awesome, thanks for the reply. No need to list, I think most people that aren’t brand new know what is common and what is not.


----------



## HDH (Dec 5, 2020)

I've been watching this guy test for years. If I had something I wanted tested, this is who I would send it to.

And yes, I would do it if he never joined this board.


----------



## Smalls (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry man. I’m new and lost. I can’t send janoshik a private message yet.

do you know where I can go to find the answer to me question?

How much does Janoshik testing cost?
How about janoshik reviews?


----------



## HDH (Dec 6, 2020)

Smalls said:


> Sorry man. I’m new and lost. I can’t send janoshik a private message yet.
> 
> do you know where I can go to find the answer to me question?



It's in the first post...


----------



## janoshik (Dec 6, 2020)

HDH said:


> I've been watching this guy test for years. If I had something I wanted tested, this is who I would send it to.
> 
> And yes, I would do it if he never joined this board.



Thank you, I appreciate the trust. 




			
				Smalls said:
			
		

> ...


There's an email in the first post.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 26, 2021)

Has anybody here used janoshik's services? There are so many underground labs out there a testing service such as Janoshik or the one Millard runs (anabolic lab I believe)  may provide some level of quality control for the source. 

I do have some concerns one of the testing companies could be a source as well as have a few other things going on.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 26, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Has anybody here used janoshik's services? There are so many underground labs out there a testing service such as Janoshik or the one Millard runs (anabolic lab I believe)  may provide some level of quality control for the source.
> 
> I do have some concerns one of the testing companies could be a source as well as have a few other things going on.




i was supposed to send some cialis in but never did, its cheaper to buy it again elsewhere and with that being said, i can get it from anywhere basically....and u got to send this across the globe..... near chernobyl.... (JK)

didnt know anabolic lab was still testing? 

would be awesome to send to both and send the same product from the same batch to see who does what the best....


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2021)

Im curious to have some gh analyzed, but idk if Jano does GH or just AAS.


----------



## ftf (Apr 26, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Im curious to have some gh analyzed, but idk if Jano does GH or just AAS.



Here is what he told me a couple weeks ago.


Hello,

there are two tests available:
250 Euro for mg/vial and purity
350 Euro for mg/vial, purity and dimer


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 26, 2021)

Also my friend is curious if he can test concentration of lsd and thc vape carts lol


----------



## janoshik (May 2, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Has anybody here used janoshik's services? There are so many underground labs out there a testing service such as Janoshik or the one Millard runs (anabolic lab I believe)  may provide some level of quality control for the source.
> 
> I do have some concerns one of the testing companies could be a source as well as have a few other things going on.



I think I'm fairly aware about the fake testing companies. Share your concerns here or email me and I'll address them.

If I don't reply within a few days, email me to reply here. I reply emails daily. 

Cheers


----------



## janoshik (May 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Also my friend is curious if he can test concentration of lsd and thc vape carts lol


I don't have license to handle narcotics yet, so I can't help. I am in process of getting one, but the paperwork is insane, so it will take a few months (and has been taking quite a few by now).


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 3, 2021)

mugzy said:


> Has anybody here used janoshik's services? There are so many underground labs out there a testing service such as Janoshik or the one Millard runs (anabolic lab I believe)  may provide some level of quality control for the source.
> 
> I do have some concerns one of the testing companies could be a source as well as have a few other things going on.



I've used Jano. I have to get the tracking # from my partner to shoot to Jano. We sent between 15 and 20 samples this go around(Sent within the last 3 days). I believe 5 orals(2 tabs for each oral) and the rest oil(1ml sample for each compound).
I have 5 more samples I'm sending in the next few days as well.
A few months ago I sent samples to Jano for the first time. Sent him 10 to 12 samples. Quick TA...within a week of receiving I had results. Eye opening experience for myself and the UGL as well.


----------



## Jonjon (Jun 27, 2021)

janoshik said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Janoshik, owner of Janoshik Analytical.
> 
> ...




How can I contact you for your services?


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> How can I contact you for your services?



Ummm.... Isn't the answer to that right in his post you quoted? :32 (20):


----------



## Jonjon (Jun 27, 2021)

I know! Lol I tried to delete my comment but couldn’t. I was scrolling through the whole thread looking for the “at” symbol


----------



## calecal (Jun 28, 2021)

I had ordered multiple times HPLC and NMR and LCMS from janoshik privately, the services are legit


----------



## calecal (Jun 28, 2021)

However, he does not issues certificate of analysis under his real name for some reason


----------



## siammuscle (Jul 18, 2022)

Good to see u here.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 19, 2022)

siammuscle said:


> Good to see u here.


He's everywhere...I can't think of a place that he's not. I fear that if and when he gets approval to handle and test narcotics that he's going to lose his mind with the amount of business he's going to see.

I'm betting he has a plan on how he's going to handle what won't be a simple up-tick in business. Its going to be a virtual Tsunami of new clients as well as more business from existing clients.

With narcotics being tested I imagine there's going to be a host of new issues and security measures that are going to have to be implemented beforehand so that he won't have to be reactive.

I would imagine in order to keep time frames reasonable that jano is going to have to get more qualified testing people. 

How about the samples being sent in. They are going to have to be under armed guard at all times. I would expect your business is going to be more recs/narcs and everything else by a large margin over gear and GH. Won't even be close. 

I see you being offered Trades for testing. Any substance you desire at your finger tips. A man of weak moral fiber or one with a taste for Demerol(for example) could lose his soul in this endeavor. To be a fly on the wall at Jano's company picnic!


----------



## Whoremoan (Jul 20, 2022)

If I sent you a used geno pen with that tiny bit of water that stays in cartridge that you cannot wind to pin , is that enough for you to break open and test ? Or will you need enough you can twist knob and some comes out ? 
Always have a bit left over in my pens that won’t come out


----------



## janoshik (Aug 9, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> He's everywhere...I can't think of a place that he's not. I fear that if and when he gets approval to handle and test narcotics that he's going to lose his mind with the amount of business he's going to see.
> 
> I'm betting he has a plan on how he's going to handle what won't be a simple up-tick in business. Its going to be a virtual Tsunami of new clients as well as more business from existing clients.
> 
> ...


I need to make the company to be full on corporate before I get into any further ventures.
The company must be able to run by itself.

Also, I will be starting a separate company to deal with narcotics if I ever choose to do it.
Paperwork is ready but I'm just not ready yet. Not sure if I will ever be.

However... about the substance abuse thing.
I've been around black markets for over a decade now.
More AAS sources than people are ready to admit do this unadvertised business on the side.

With the money that I make...
You can make the assumption from the amount of tests conducted.
I'd say the possibilities have been there for a while.
But that possibility ain't a temptation.

We don't do picnics, but if you ever are around, we can grab a beer.
Our headquarters are less than 15 minute drive from an international airport. Lab is 30 minutes.

Cheers


----------



## janoshik (Aug 9, 2022)

Whoremoan said:


> If I sent you a used geno pen with that tiny bit of water that stays in cartridge that you cannot wind to pin , is that enough for you to break open and test ? Or will you need enough you can twist knob and some comes out ?
> Always have a bit left over in my pens that won’t come out


We generally advise against partly used GH samples. 
Risk of wasting your money is bigger than sending the original sealed vial/pen/cartridge.


----------



## janoshik (Aug 11, 2022)

By the way, the invitation to the lab extends to anybody that I know around here. Most of you know which country I'm located in, so don't hesitate to let me know you are up for a little tour if you are around for holidays or something.

Cheers


----------



## jayzzz (Oct 21, 2022)

Janoshik. Would you please tell me the manner in which you test your products? I've googled your name and I can't find a business front for you. Is there a reason for that? How do I know these lab results are true? Testing products is not illegal so why the mystery to where the testing is done? If you would like please email me so we can talk in private. richarddonager@gmail.com

I see a site to verify results, however as a tech guy myself this is fairly easy to do. I just want to talk more about the testing methods. Thank you.


----------



## janoshik (Oct 21, 2022)

jayzzz said:


> Janoshik. Would you please tell me the manner in which you test your products? I've googled your name and I can't find a business front for you. Is there a reason for that? How do I know these lab results are true? Testing products is not illegal so why the mystery to where the testing is done? If you would like please email me so we can talk in private. richarddonager@gmail.com
> 
> I see a site to verify results, however as a tech guy myself this is fairly easy to do. I just want to talk more about the testing methods. Thank you.


We do keep a lot of this tiny, very mailable, breed of hamsters and test the products on them. 

Then to confirm the genuiness of the results we mail the hamsters back to the return address listed on the samples.

We try to keep as private as it gets because Greenpeace is out there to get us, especially after they learned we discovered there's an other, easier, way to get the orals into the hamsters, compared to trying to convince them to munch on the pills.


----------



## Liska (Oct 21, 2022)

janoshik said:


> We do keep a lot of this tiny, very mailable, breed of hamsters and test the products on them.
> 
> Then to confirm the genuiness of the results we mail the hamsters back to the return address listed on the samples.
> 
> We try to keep as private as it gets because Greenpeace is out there to get us, especially after they learned we discovered there's an other, easier, way to get the orals into the hamsters, compared to trying to convince them to munch on the pills.


Can confirm that this way of return shipping allows recovery of samples in (re)useable condition.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 21, 2022)

Man.....no wonder I'm not getting my results back. I have been hiding my samples in the hamsters. It's called the reverse Richard Gear.


----------



## janoshik (Oct 21, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Man.....no wonder I'm not getting my results back. I have been hiding my samples in the hamsters. It's called the reverse Richard Gear.


Well, sometimes it's better to opt to NOT use an envelope instead of a box. 

We thought those were complimentary tacos for our hard work.


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm glad this two year old thread resurfaced again. Once I get my hands on some raw compounds and do my own homebrew I'll plan on utilizing Jano's services (for the first time) to test my finished products.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 22, 2022)

The only problem I've had is, after eating all of the steroids, but the time I get them back the hamsters are fucking huge!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2022)

janoshik said:


> We do keep a lot of this tiny, very mailable, breed of hamsters and test the products on them.
> 
> Then to confirm the genuiness of the results we mail the hamsters back to the return address listed on the samples.
> 
> We try to keep as private as it gets because Greenpeace is out there to get us, especially after they learned we discovered there's an other, easier, way to get the orals into the hamsters, compared to trying to convince them to munch on the pills.


these guys prefer gerbils


----------



## janoshik (Oct 22, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> these guys prefer gerbils


Ah, good ol' gerbilling


----------



## janoshik (Oct 22, 2022)

Blusoul24 said:


> The only problem I've had is, after eating all of the steroids, but the time I get them back the hamsters are fucking huge!


One of the hamsters apparently replaced the original client of mine as the alpha male of the household, so beware!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 22, 2022)

All kidding aside, for anyone unfamiliar with Jano, I have used him on several occasions and have found the testing to be spot on. Every compound, whether oil or tab, I sent was sent blind, so the tester would have no idea what compound or what dosage. I have sent products from sources I trusted, and some I didn't.

The results definitely indicate a reliable and accurate test.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2022)

Dose he test semen?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 22, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Dose he test semen?


That's what the "C" in "HPLC" stands for.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> That's what the "C" in "HPLC" stands for.



chromatography....I think it's a sciencey word for semen.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> I'm glad this two year old thread resurfaced again. Once I get my hands on some raw compounds and do my own homebrew I'll plan on utilizing Jano's services (for the first time) to test my finished products.


For your own peace of mind or are you planning a pulling a stunt like The Pigeon?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 22, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> chromatography....I think it's a sciencey word for semen.


Yes, cumotography


----------



## roidmedangerfield (Oct 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> For your own peace of mind or are you planning a pulling a stunt like The Pigeon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't flame me for asking, but what does this animated gif mean? I've seen you post it here and there but have no idea. I'm pretty sure it's mockery. To answer the question it will be for peace of mind. In fact, I sometimes think about testing the last three things I've gotten underground. I know they work given how I responded and made good lean gains (although they could be a bit underdosed). But knowing actual specifics/percentages would bring peace of mind.


----------



## TODAY (Nov 6, 2022)

roidmedangerfield said:


> Don't flame me for asking, but what does this animated gif mean? I've seen you post it here and there but have no idea. I'm pretty sure it's mockery. To answer the question it will be for peace of mind. In fact, I sometimes think about testing the last three things I've gotten underground. I know they work given how I responded and made good lean gains (although they could be a bit underdosed). But knowing actual specifics/percentages would bring peace of mind.


It's a reference to @The Phoenix , owner of* A*nabolic* I*nstinct *D*omestic *S*teroids


----------

